# Introducing my Mexican Frenchies!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

"Mia & Raisin" & little sis "Lily"
Mexican Frenchies, (Chihuahua x French Bulldog), were developed and thoughtfully bred about 9 yrs. ago. I received my sisters from the original breeder at 8 weeks about 2 yrs. ago. They are each 8 pounds, funny, sweet, smart and incredibly loving. They have completed obedience training up to advanced and have worked in hospitals and nursing homes!
We added our first AKC Chihuahua 5 weeks ago. They adore their new sis at the same time being terrorized by her..lol.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, I never heard of a chi/French bulldog mix! They are very unique looking!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Wow, I never heard of a chi/French bulldog mix! They are very unique looking!


I hadn't either! Our Bichon of 15 yrs. had passed and I was looking for a sturdy small dog that we could travel with. I stumbled upon them on line. I contacted the breeder and was hooked. They are just absolute joys. There are quite a few breeders now, I get so many inquiries when we are out with them which is frequent.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Love them! I don't think they're a 'thing' here in the UK, but I'd have one!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They are super cute! Beautiful Pack


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Love them! I don't think they're a 'thing' here in the UK, but I'd have one!


You'd be surprised! They have a Facebook page with Mexican Frenchie friends all over the world. I was surprised that anyone knew about them outside the U.S..
They bring quite the crowd when we're out!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> They are super cute! Beautiful Pack


That's what caught my attention when I googled them! The love and entertainment they bring are incredible.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

You have a beautiful family.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. that is very interesting !!! I have loved the breed French Bulldog for many years. I used to have an English Bulldog years ago and he was the best dog ever. and I thought I would eventually someday get a French Bulldog , but I never did and instead I got the chis . 
I bet I would love one !!!! or two . hehe. ( but no more dogs for me ). 
and of course you chi is very very cute too


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are really cute!!! I wonder though. Frenchies are a notoriously unhealthy breed. Chis have lots of issues too. Does having the mix help with the genetic issues of both breeds? Interesting idea. I'm partial to the Chis but I worked at a doggy day care and fell in love with Frenchies! They are so sweet! I have a soft spot for dogs that have black masks like my Toby, so I especially like the one with the black mask! Good job with them - they look healthy and happy and are very accomplished 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, never seen that mix before hihi  very cute  anything with Chi in it gets cute


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how gorgeous they are! Your tri is beautiful and so unique!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> You have a beautiful family.


Thank you, they are such a blessing to have in our lives!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> aww. that is very interesting !!! I have loved the breed French Bulldog for many years. I used to have an English Bulldog years ago and he was the best dog ever. and I thought I would eventually someday get a French Bulldog , but I never did and instead I got the chis .
> I bet I would love one !!!! or two . hehe. ( but no more dogs for me ).
> and of course you chi is very very cute too


Elaine...you would love them. There are quite a few breeders now, the MF have their own Facebook page so we keep in touch with many pups. We DEFINATELY attract lots of attention when we go out, they have a fairly unique look. 
Raisin & Mia have the best qualities of both breeds and no problems at all. They are funny, sweet, loyal & smart. They love everyone young & old. 
We just got our little chi baby Lily...they all get along and play all day long! Love having the three of them, never a dull moment. 
I see that you make clothes?? I very interested.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> They are really cute!!! I wonder though. Frenchies are a notoriously unhealthy breed. Chis have lots of issues too. Does having the mix help with the genetic issues of both breeds? Interesting idea. I'm partial to the Chis but I worked at a doggy day care and fell in love with Frenchies! They are so sweet! I have a soft spot for dogs that have black masks like my Toby, so I especially like the one with the black mask! Good job with them - they look healthy and happy and are very accomplished
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Hi Ashley, great questions . The answer I suppose like all breeds depends on the breeder...if there is one!! This hybrid should not be an "oops" breeding. They should be well planned to the standard set for Mexican Frenchies. Done correctly, AI is the norm and usually a c-section is needed, as in all French Bulldog females. Of course the sire is always the chi. Therefore, they are not inexpensive and take much planning for a litter. It appears so far that the health is excellent. The nose is pulled out a little to help with breathing, they have a nice stocky little body, so time will tell. They have been bred for about 9 yrs. now, there are a number of breeders around. Thanks so much! We love them!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh my gosh, how gorgeous they are! Your tri is beautiful and so unique!


Thank you Samantha! We have so enjoyed Lily's addition to our family, she compliments them perfectly. They really are so much fun together and really are hilarious at plat!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Elaine...you would love them. There are quite a few breeders now, the MF have their own Facebook page so we keep in touch with many pups. We DEFINATELY attract lots of attention when we go out, they have a fairly unique look.
> Raisin & Mia have the best qualities of both breeds and no problems at all. They are funny, sweet, loyal & smart. They love everyone young & old.
> We just got our little chi baby Lily...they all get along and play all day long! Love having the three of them, never a dull moment.
> I see that you make clothes?? I very interested.


I don't make clothes... I sell ready made ones. but they are a high end , very very nice quality make and I sell them at very bargain prices. xxs is usually for dogs under 2.5 pounds. i have a lot of xxs and xs , and i have some things for bigger dogs too . i just do this as a hobby, so i don't have a website. i have threads on here in the buyer/seller section. message me if you want and i can send you a link to a thread


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> I don't make clothes... I sell ready made ones. but they are a high end , very very nice quality make and I sell them at very bargain prices. xxs is usually for dogs under 2.5 pounds. i have a lot of xxs and xs , and i have some things for bigger dogs too . i just do this as a hobby, so i don't have a website. i have threads on here in the buyer/seller section. message me if you want and i can send you a link to a thread


I would love to have the threads! Thanks.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the frenchies have matchin tags! :lol: they are so cute! what an interestin bunch


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I have never seen Mex Frenchies...they are beautiful... I love both of those breeds . Lovely fur family.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> I would love to have the threads! Thanks.



here is one of my threads 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/88962-new-updated-rrc-girl-things-thread.html

I have most everything still that is pictured in size XXS and XS but there are a few things i'm out of. 
in size S , I do have one EUC sweet cocoa hoodie . the same one that is pictured in the last picture. 
I also have some thermals available in size S ( I think your Frenchies would be size S in thermals. Minnie is around 5.5 pounds and she is a roomy small, but Tootsie is 11 pounds and she is a Medium


----------

